# My concern about young familes



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I am a little concerned at the number of young familes with small children who are posting about relocating to Cyprus.
My concern is how much research have you all done before making the decision to move here.?
Have you all got the finances in place for schooling, medical insurance etc.
I have seen many young familes desperately struggling to make ends meet because they want their children to go to English speaking schools and do not have the necessary income. I have seen marriages break up under the strain of the financial burden.
Remember that to qualify for free medical treatment once your E111 runs out after 2 years you must be paying into the social fund and your allowance for free medical care is based on how much you have paid into the SI fund. With young families I would always recommonend private medical insurance and this can be quite expensive for a family.
Yes on the whole day to day costs living are lower than the UK but not by a lot and with young children you will find that there are many things you used to get free in the UK that you wont get here.
Before taking the plunge please make sure you have done your homework thoroughly. 


Veronica


----------



## clarep (Aug 27, 2008)

I think this is excellent advice Veronica.

My Family and I having been researching the move etc for months now and we're coming out to Paphos on 15th Oct to see if we can sort out long term rentals etc........... We're one of the lucky ones we do have some money behind us to see us over the winter months if necessary. But I agree reading some of the threads people fall in love with the country and after 1 holiday and want to move .........which is great as long as they make sure they can afford to live if they do have a couple of months where there is no income coming in.

We personally are looking forward to coming back out in October to get things sorted.

Can you give me the address of your office so we can maybe come and chat to you about rentals when we're there?

Thanks

Clare


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Excellent advice Veronica .... there are the same issues in many expat areas ..... research is King .... it took me several years before we made our move, and I have seen some that go from the initial idea to moving in a few months.


----------

